# Please help ID my hitchhiker.



## crvl (Jan 26, 2016)

Can anyone please identify the plant in this photo? It's growing from the top of what I believe is Ludwigia Repens, and has gone from unnoticeable to its current size in four days. I'm kind of partial to it, given that it's obviously thriving while the rest of my plants are trying to decide whether they want to melt or not, but I should probably take care of it soon if it's likely to get out of hand.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Utricularia gibba_. It's a tiny carnivorous plant that can get tangled in everything and make a real mess. Remove it while you still can.


----------



## crvl (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks very much! I'll get on that as soon as I can. Maybe I'll grow it a bit on its own, since it seems sort of interesting.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

crvl said:


> Thanks very much! I'll get on that as soon as I can. Maybe I'll grow it a bit on its own, since it seems sort of interesting.
> 
> Much appreciated.


It does grow some nice, seemingly over sized yellow flowers if grown in shallow water. In an aquarium, though, it can be a real menace.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=268&category=genus&spec=Utricularia

We can have a look at your _Ludwigia_, too.


----------



## crvl (Jan 26, 2016)

I appreciate the offer. I'm not too worried about it at the moment, since the apparent Ludwigia was tossed into an order as a sort of bonus. I guess I got more than I bargained for there.


----------

